# Does anyone own a Rochester Optical camera?



## JosephKubik (Nov 30, 2012)

I recently came into possession of a Rochester Optical Standard (1885), and have been trying to find information on the plate holders for it (full plate).  If anyone has one, or knows of anyone who has one, would it be possible to get the dimensions?  I can have someone make the holder if I have the dimensions.   Not sure if this would be better off in the large format forum.  If it is wrongly placed, please move it.  Sorry if it is.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 30, 2012)

I've got a R.O.C. Folding Premier 5x7 (1892) ... with the plate holders.
Not sure if that can help you.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2012)

Just wondering maybe this company has some info on that...

Lens & Repro - Flatiron - New York, NY


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 30, 2012)

dxq, what are the dimensions (thickness, dark slide, etc) of the 5x7?  (in mm if possible)

Derrel, the company has gone out it appears, but I will call the number that is provided on Tuesday, thanks for the link


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 30, 2012)

Does that look right to you ?

210mm x 160mm x 16mm

Dark slide is 185mm wide


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks    This should help point me in the right direction.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 8, 2012)

My old ROC ... thinking about restoration.


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 6, 2013)

I like that Baby Brownie in the picture.  That was my first camera.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah, that one is my wife's camera (Blacksheep).

She collected a number of old Kodak cameras ... eventually she will get around to shooting some film in them.


----------

